

“Programming cheerleaders” hired in China to motivate male developers - mitchmanalono
https://jaxenter.com/programming-cheerleaders-hired-in-china-119831.html

======
snake117
All jokes and sexist comments aside, how does this really improve
productivity? Wouldn't this be more of a distraction?

